# How to loose muscle on womens legs?



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Random question, female friend who is an ex-gymnast wants to loose some muscle on her legs in order to make them appear more feminine.

She says 'normal' cardio isn't doing it (30 - 60mins on Treadmill) and her legs are just getting more defined.

I'm thinking she will need to drop training legs with any real weight and move to very high reps, combined with long periods (2h+) on the treadmill in order to change the fibre type.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tall said:


> Random question, female friend who is an ex-gymnast wants to loose some muscle on her legs in order to make them appear more feminine.
> 
> She says 'normal' cardio isn't doing it (30 - 60mins on Treadmill) and her legs are just getting more defined.
> 
> ...


2h+ on the treadmill.... fook mg:

I'd agree lowering weights, upping reps. Wouldnt the 2h+ after weights be for overtraining and make the body go catabolic which would hopeully reduce the muscle?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Changing fiber types???

Well the obvious answer is she should stop working them.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

How about ecstasy and a couple of months at Ibiza?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> 2h+ on the treadmill.... fook mg:
> 
> I'd agree lowering weights, upping reps. Wouldnt the 2h+ after weights be for overtraining and make the body go catabolic which would hopeully reduce the muscle?


Wouldn't need to be straight after weights :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> How about ecstasy and a couple of months at Ibiza?


 Yeah actually i change my vote to this.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Changing fiber types???
> 
> Well the obvious answer is she should stop working them.


Thats the thing, she's not trained them for years until recently.

And yes she will have a large amount of fast twitch fibres, and when have you ever seen a long distance runner (slow twitch) with big legs.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Yeah actually i change my vote to this.


LMFAO :lol:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

How about breaking them both... 8 weeks in a cast should sort her out...

My left leg shrunk massively when I broke it as a kid.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

estfna said:


> How about breaking them both... 8 weeks in a cast should sort her out...
> 
> My left leg shrunk massively when I broke it as a kid.


Thats so wrong :lol:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

I was a cycle courier in London for a year and my legs ended up very thin also with alot defenition but defo got thinner! would defo advise this it does work.

Edit: Long distance bicycle riding.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Mine got thinner with doing the kickboxing twice a week.. Any long hard cardio I do seems to burn off the muscle quickly.
> 
> *DP had a theory any woman wanting to lose size off her legs should up the good oils in her diet*.


^^ if she had fat legs then yes, muscular lean legs then no.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd think using an exercise bike for an hour or more a session 4 times a week would do the trick.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tall said:


> Thats so wrong :lol:


Hey, if it works..........


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

estfna said:


> How about breaking them both... 8 weeks in a cast should sort her out...
> 
> My left leg shrunk massively when I broke it as a kid.


 Also with this one if she wants to be taller or shorter they can fix that at the same time :lol:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

ZAXXXXX said:


> Also with this one if she wants to be taller or shorter they can fix that at the same time :lol:


... I thought it through! :thumb:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

follow a random 500 calorie a day diet from cosmo or some other rag?

can't she just learn to live with legs many others would be jealous of?

taking up LSD(long slow distance) running is more likely to do harm than good


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gerg said:


> follow a random 500 calorie a day diet from cosmo or some other rag?
> 
> can't she just learn to live with legs many others would be jealous of?
> 
> *taking up LSD(long slow distance) running is more likely to do harm than good*


Pour quoi?


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

You can't change the type of muscle fibres in your body.

I would just say stop training them and just use an exercise bike on a low resistance to keep them in shape.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Tall said:


> Pour quoi?


if she's adapted to short sprints then she's more likely to fatigue quickly when trying to run long distances, and this will increase the chances of injury.

tbh it almost makes me feel sick trying to suggest ways for people to reduce their strength and natural ability, she obviously has good genetics, why not go with them :confused1:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

not to mention women can look sexy with strong legs :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jimbo said:


> You can't change the type of muscle fibres in your body.
> 
> I would just say stop training them and just use an exercise bike on a low resistance to keep them in shape.


Common misconception dude, but you can


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gerg said:


> if she's adapted to short sprints then she's more likely to fatigue quickly when trying to run long distances, and this will increase the chances of injury.
> 
> tbh it almost makes me feel sick trying to suggest ways for people to reduce their strength and natural ability, she obviously has good genetics, why not go with them :confused1:


I certainly wouldn't suggest she runs a marathon without the correct training, but see no reason why given time an adaptation from short sprints/power moves to long distance couldn't occur.

Cos she wants to look good (read: better) in a skirt and as she's no longer a gymnast it's not a real biggy for her to want to change TBH.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tall said:


> Common misconception dude, but you can


I either thought you were blessed with slow twitch or fast twitch. As you say could just be my misconception.

Going off that I would say 2 hours cardio to try and change her muscle fibres. :laugh:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jimbo said:


> I either thought you were blessed with slow twitch or fast twitch. As you say could just be my misconception.
> 
> Going off that I would say 2 hours cardio to try and change her muscle fibres. :laugh:


You can be born with a higher % of either, but adaptations will take place as a result of specific training and you can adjust your %s.

It may only be by 5% or 10%, but it's enough.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tall said:


> You can be born with a higher % of either, but adaptations will take place as a result of specific training and you can adjust your %s.
> 
> It may only be by 5% or 10%, but it's enough.


Going off that then I would say she needs to try and get the slow twitch muscle fibres over the fast twitch ones that she will of used for her gymnastics.

As you say upping the low intesity, long period cardio should help.

Look at the difference between a woman 100m sprinters legs and a woman long distance runners leg.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Tall mate, my girlfriend played hockey at national level and the muscularity/size of legs in comparrison to her upper body got her down as well.

She basically put her diet well into a calorie deficit (probably and unhealthy one) and did alot of low intensity CV with no weights.

It did work but probably not the healthy way lol i dont think muscle wastage will ever been seen as healthy though


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> Tall mate, my girlfriend played hockey at national level and the muscularity/size of legs in comparrison to her upper body got her down as well.
> 
> She basically put her diet well into a calorie deficit (probably and unhealthy one) and did alot of low intensity CV with no weights.
> 
> It did work but probably not the healthy way lol i dont think muscle wastage will ever been seen as healthy though


Thanks Southman


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

gerg said:


> not to mention women can look sexy with strong legs :thumb:


Hell she is sexy... more pics please!! or the name so I can search... EDIT : It's Libby DiBiase (didnt take me long)

I cant see any reason the human body cant adapt and change. It adapts to the stress it's put under and generally does a good job at that.

Tall, I'll be following this from time to time so hope you keep updating. I'm trying to get my partners legs all toned up, she also played a fair bit of hockey back in school. But now just wants the perfect legs/bum for a dress.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tall said:


> I certainly wouldn't suggest she runs a marathon without the correct training, but see no reason why given time an adaptation from short sprints/power moves to long distance couldn't occur.
> 
> Cos she wants to look good (read: better) in a skirt and as she's no longer a gymnast it's not a real biggy for her to want to change TBH.


urm....... whos perception is she going on for how her legs look, hers or other peoples?


----------



## Sharlee (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a solution but it's not too healthy. I had the same problem from swimming, dancing and martial arts since I was 5 then joining a Gym I gained ALOT of muscle but had low body fat.... So... I went on a very low to no carb diet of 800 - 1000Kcals, started doing weights before 45mins - 1hr cardio, took Ephedrine/Caffeine and they shrunk almost 3 inches in less than 4 weeks. I lost a stone and half in total by the time I'd finished, went from a size 10 to a 6 (UK).


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Hell she is sexy... more pics please!! or the name so I can search... EDIT : It's Libby DiBiase (didnt take me long)
> 
> I cant see any reason the human body cant adapt and change. It adapts to the stress it's put under and generally does a good job at that.
> 
> Tall, I'll be following this from time to time so hope you keep updating. I'm trying to get my partners legs all toned up, she also played a fair bit of hockey back in school. But now just wants the perfect legs/bum for a dress.


Sound. I'm currently trying for pics :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> urm....... whos perception is she going on for how her legs look, hers or other peoples?


She has very short muscley legs Cap, which gives her a "squat" appearance.

She wears tights alot to stop thighs rubbing.

This is an actual problem, not a perception issue


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A russian GULAG would sort her out mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> A russian GULAG would sort her out mate


 :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> :confused1:


A prison where they are starved in siberia!!!!

3 months is enough me thinks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> A prison where they are starved in siberia!!!!
> 
> 3 months is enough me thinks


 :lol:

Any options based in the uk :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> :lol:
> 
> Any options based in the uk :thumb:


In all honesty mate...

If she has gentically big legs, then there is fck all you can do....

Same with calves, you have em or you dont...

*Any* sort of training will just make em bigger...

Starving herself will make every thing else skinny before the legs go..

It pains me as Im not genetically gifted leg or calf, but realistically NO


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

my legs grow disproportionately fast, so jst dont train them.... only option.

just walking, doing cardio and so on is enough....


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Ketogenic diet and very high reps on legs in order to burn muscle as fuel.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

is it size or definition she wants to lose?

the extra cardio will help increase the the amount of slow twitch muscle fibres...with which the increase in this type of fibre can only serve to reduce the other type(anaerobic type)!!!!!

might i ask if she is flat footed,because flat foote folk tend to use more quad muscles!!!!

also,refraining away from any compound exercises on legs would serve to not stimulate mass!!!!

but if,as previously said,she is gentically big legged,then guessing she can only reduce any excess fat...but over time the C.V. and more aerobic type exercises may help in sizing down!!!!

guessing the definition thing will always be evident with increased cardio,more fat burning,increased exposure of muscle underlying the fat tissue!!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Ketogenic diet and very high reps on legs in order to burn muscle as fuel.


Rubbish

You reckon very high reps on your back would shrink it:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> In all honesty mate...
> 
> If she has gentically big legs, then there is fck all you can do....
> 
> ...


Take up horseriding.... thats what I blame mine on


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Take up horseriding.... thats what I blame mine on


i feel to be saying something of a rude n pervy nature to that zar,but i'll keep it clean... :whistling:

so horse-riding makes the old legs bigger?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> i feel to be saying something of a rude n pervy nature to that zar,but i'll keep it clean... :whistling:
> 
> so horse-riding makes the old legs bigger?


Dunno but thats what I reckon...

Definately affects some things if you've done it for years and years (and i mean several times daily, not once a week at the local riding school lol).

Forget the name of it, but the muscle down the front/outside of my shins is very well developed as a result, as are calves, and hams and quads prob to slightly lesser extent. Might be coinkydink, but those muscles are used most...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tall said:


> She has very short muscley legs Cap, which gives her a "squat" appearance.
> 
> She wears tights alot to stop thighs rubbing.
> 
> This is an actual problem, not a perception issue


aah I see fair one


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dunno but thats what I reckon...
> 
> Definately affects some things if you've done it for years and years (and i mean several times daily, not once a week at the local riding school lol).
> 
> Forget the name of it, *but the muscle down the front/outside of my shins* is very well developed as a result, as are calves, and hams and quads prob to slightly lesser extent. Might be coinkydink, but those muscles are used most...


*Long distance cycling done this to me. To get thin shapley legs long distance cycling is the answer, without a doubt.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Rubbish
> 
> You reckon very high reps on your back would shrink it:whistling:


 On a zero carb diet, yes.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

She fit? If so.. I reckon you can massage muscle off mate...

The reason : the relaxation of the deep muscle massage will make the cns less efficent due to less motor controll of the muscle. Thus leading to muscular attrophy. Its best done by you (tall) and with lots of bby oil, win + win imo :whistling:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dunno but thats what I reckon...
> 
> Definately affects some things if you've done it for years and years (and i mean several times daily, not once a week at the local riding school lol).
> 
> Forget the name of it, but the muscle down the front/outside of my shins is very well developed as a result, as are calves, and hams and quads prob to slightly lesser extent. Might be coinkydink, but those muscles are used most...


i guess what we do when we're young,and influences in certain sports do have an affect on certain parts of the body...such as your horse-riding...sounds like their is a lot of stimulation to the places you stated...when i used to kick-box and play football a lot,my calves were great..but they were good for what i was doing at the time and i was a skinny git then,now i'm trying the opposite!!!

guess i'm gonna have to stick to the traditional leg movements,i dont think horse-riding is my kettle of fish!!!!

thats a hard thing to answer...cos all i've known is sizing up...how to down-size is a good question!!!!

could take up alcohol,dehydration and muscle atrophy will definately follow,but i dont think it would do any favours health wise!!!!

i'd like to hear something in depth on how to down-size certain bodyparts,would be interesting!!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> She fit? If so.. I reckon you can massage muscle off mate...
> 
> The reason : the relaxation of the deep muscle massage will make the cns less efficent due to less motor controll of the muscle. Thus leading to muscular attrophy. Its best done by you (tall) and with lots of bby oil, win + win imo :whistling:


ROFLMAO


----------

